# 1949 schwinn new world seat



## josean (Oct 13, 2010)

What does a seat for a 1949 schwinn new world look like?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 14, 2010)

I think they looked a lot like other Schwinn seats of the period.  I think they look best with a Brooks B-15 or 17 but the correct seat would be more mundane.
Post some pictures when you have a chance so we can have a look at it.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the type seat pictured in the Ad above.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150506058168&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 14, 2010)

Snot cheap!  I'd guess there's better deals to be had but it does show that "Terry" material they were made of.  Kind of like oilskin but shinier.


----------

